# I want my mommy ! Paris Hilton cries the Blues.



## Exarecr (9 Jun 2007)

The worlds melting. wars are everywhere, and kids still starve by the millions yet all the Media is gaga over a spoiled,pampered 27 year old that needs a spanking more than she does jail. Is it any wonder why the collapse of Western society seems so inevitable? Pass the tums please.


----------



## Haggis (9 Jun 2007)

Exarecr said:
			
		

> The worlds melting. wars are everywhere, and kids still starve by the millions yet all the Media is gaga over a spoiled,pampered 27 year old that needs a spanking more than she does jail. Is it any wonder why the collapse of Western society seems so inevitable? Pass the tums please.



And if, as you suggest, she were to be spanked, it would probably be posted on the internet and you could download it for $19.95.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jun 2007)

Just all goes to prove that "do the crime, do the time" doesn't always matter when you have to money to TRY to get out of it. At least, that's what she thought.
Sorry, little girl, you were bad, there is no go to your room for this one.  Go to jail and do your time like a  "man". 
Sorry, no sympathy for this little party girl.
Also, it bothers me that the media is all over this like the Diana Crash and not bothering with the rest of the world.  Slow news day??
They're also all over Prince Harry and his "eye candy" of a bartender.  Gees, leave the man alone!!   :


----------



## beach_bum (9 Jun 2007)

I think it's hilarious that they tossed her back into jail!  Good for that judge.


----------



## Yrys (9 Jun 2007)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2007/06/08/msnbc-cuts-away-from-pent_n_51315.html


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (9 Jun 2007)

I think the judge was just trying to prove a point. The media and Paris were sure that she'd get housearrest. It was pretty funny seeing poor little princess crying in the backseat of the police car. I enjoyed that lol.  I do believe though that if the media hadn't poored so much attention on it, she would have gotten the house arrest. The judge actually did the right thing. I think everyone was waiting for him to let her go so they could run a smear campaign about that. I don't think anyone is denying that in America money will get you just about anything. There are far too many cases to support that statement.
 :-X


----------



## observor 69 (9 Jun 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/09/us/09hilton.html?_r=1&oref=slogin&ref=us&pagewanted=print

June 9, 2007
Celebrity Justice Cuts Both Ways for Paris Hilton 
By SHARON WAXMAN
LOS ANGELES, June 8 — The national obsession with celebrity collided head-on with the more serious issue of the equal application of justice on Friday, as a judge sent the socialite Paris Hilton back to jail some 36 hours after she was released for an unspecified medical problem.

Judge Michael T. Sauer ordered Ms. Hilton to serve the rest of her sentence in a county lockup after the city attorney, whose office had prosecuted her, filed a petition asking that the sheriff’s department be held in contempt or explain why it had released her with an ankle monitor on Thursday, after she had served just five days. 

Ms. Hilton had been sentenced to 45 days in jail for violating the terms of her probation in an alcohol-related reckless driving case. With time off for good behavior, she had been expected to serve 23 days. 

Ms. Hilton, 26, wearing no makeup and with her hair disheveled, sobbed and screamed, “Mom, this isn’t right,” as she was taken from the packed courtroom by deputies. 

It was a rare moment in this star-filled city, where badly behaving celebrities can seemingly get away with anything — or at least D.U.I. But Ms. Hilton, for all her money and celebrity, seems to have been caught between battling arms of the justice system here, with prosecutors and Judge Sauer determined to make a point by incarcerating her, only to have the sheriff’s office let her go.

“She’s a pawn in a turf fight right now,” said Laurie Levenson, a law professor at Loyola Law School Los Angeles. “It backfired against her because she’s a celebrity. She got a harsher sentence because she was a celebrity. And then when her lawyer found a way out of jail, there was too much public attention for it to sit well with the court.”

The struggle between the judge and the Los Angeles Sheriff’s Department, which runs the jail, incited indignation far beyond the attention normally paid to a minor criminal matter. 

Judicial and police officials here said they were inundated with calls from outraged residents and curious news media outlets from around the country and beyond. The Rev. Al Sharpton, the civil rights activist, decried Ms. Hilton’s release as an example of “double standards,” saying consideration was given to a pampered rich girl that would never have been accorded an average inmate.

Even the presidential candidate John Edwards found himself drawn into the debate. When asked about Ms. Hilton’s release on Thursday he said, “Without regard to Paris Hilton, we have two Americas and I think what’s important is, it’s obvious that the problem exists.”

California has been struggling to comply with a federal order to ease crowding in its jails and prisons, and Sheriff Lee Baca of Los Angeles County has carried out a program of early release. But that has frustrated prosecutors who believe that early release undermines their efforts to punish those found to have broken the law.

At a news conference on Friday, Sheriff Baca said: “The special treatment appears to be her celebrity status. She got more time in jail.” Under the normal terms of the early release program, he said, Ms. Hilton would not have served “any time in our jail.”

The city attorney whose office prosecuted Ms. Hilton’s case, Rocky Delgadillo, said preferential treatment had led to her being sent home with an ankle bracelet. In the original order sentencing Ms. Hilton to jail, the judge had stated that Ms. Hilton would not be allowed a work furlough, work release or an electronic monitoring device in lieu of jail time. “We cannot tolerate a two-tiered jail system where the rich and powerful receive special treatment,” Mr. Delgadillo said after learning of the release.

In a news conference on Friday, Mr. Baca said Ms. Hilton “had a serious medical condition,” though he declined to say what it was. 

In a scene that seemed a parody of O. J. Simpson’s low-speed chase more than a decade ago, news cameras on Friday followed a police cruiser containing a sobbing Ms. Hilton as it drove slowly down the Los Angeles highway to Superior Court from her home.

The issue became nonstop fodder for channels like CNN and Fox News, as legal experts debated how rare the decision was to release her, and whether doing so neutralized, negated or otherwise neutered the judge’s original order.

Amid the debate over serious questions of equal justice under the law came speculation over the nature of Ms. Hilton’s “medical situation,” which Mr. Baca cited as the reason for her release. On television, commentators questioned whether she was a suicide risk or if she was eating properly in jail.

Judge Sauer had ordered the hearing for 9 a.m. When Ms. Hilton did not appear, apparently believing that she could participate by telephone, he sent sheriff’s deputies to escort her from her home.

When she arrived and the hearing began, the judge said he had received a call on Wednesday from an undersheriff informing him that Ms. Hilton had a medical condition and that the sheriff’s office would submit papers to the judge to consider releasing her early. The judge said the papers describing a “psychological” problem had not arrived, and he interrupted Friday’s court session every few minutes to state the time and note that the papers had still not shown up.

In ordering her return to jail, Judge Sauer said there were adequate medical facilities within the system to deal with Ms. Hilton’s problems. 

Ms. Hilton was not the only high-profile defendant whose celebrity prompted a raised eyebrow from a judge this week. Also on Friday, the judge who sentenced I. Lewis Libby Jr. to prison this week issued an order dripping with sarcasm after receiving a supporting brief from a dozen prominent legal scholars, including Alan M. Dershowitz of Harvard and Robert H. Bork, the former Supreme Court nominee.

The judge, Reggie B. Walton of Federal District Court in Washington, said he would be pleased to see similar efforts for defendants less famous than Mr. Libby, the former chief of staff to Vice President Dick Cheney.

“The court trusts,” Judge Walton wrote, in a footnote longer than the order itself, that the brief for Mr. Libby “is a reflection of these eminent academics’ willingness in the future to step up to the plate and provide like assistance in cases involving any of the numerous litigants, both in this court and throughout the courts of our nation, who lack the financial means to fully and properly articulate the merits of their legal positions.”

“The court,” he added, “will certainly not hesitate to call for such assistance from these luminaries.”

Adam Liptak and Maria Newman contributed reporting from New York, and Ana Facio Contreras from Los Angeles.


----------



## Conquistador (9 Jun 2007)

Good on the judge for throwing her back in, but I still don't think she's gonna serve her full sentence, or if she does it'll be in the jail medical wing because of her "illness".


----------



## geo (9 Jun 2007)

It would appear that, when she 1st appeared at the jail, she was a basket case with a bucketfull of drugs.
Sherriff said he wasn't prepared in advance to receive her.  As the drugs started to wear off, Paris started to behave in a wacky(er) way than before & sherriff, given his druthers, was happy to get rid of the problem.....

And I am not 100% in dissagreement with him.  Court shoulda given him a heads up of what was coming down the road in the patrol car.


----------



## Haggis (9 Jun 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> And I am not 100% in dissagreement with him.  Court shoulda given him a heads up of what was coming down the road in the patrol car.



Sorry Geo, but I don't buy into that.  Each night all across North America the police deliver people into custody who are far weirder and chemically f*cked up than a spoiled little rich internet porn queen.  The Sheriff's Department should treat her like everyone else.


----------



## geo (10 Jun 2007)

Hey,  don't get me wrong, I am happy that she is being treated like everyone else.
Do the crime and do the time baby!


----------



## observor 69 (10 Jun 2007)

Only thing is.....   I keep hearing that in this part of California, due to overcrowding in the jails, normal for her type of offense is to serve only 10% of time behind bars, which was her 5 days.
Reverse outcome for celebrity? 
Not that I can feel a great amount of sorrow for this individual.
I also read that her physic doc is keeping her "calm" with meds. Ah wonderful meds ;


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jun 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> I also read that her physic doc is keeping her "calm" with meds. Ah wonderful meds ;



Yes! Those wonderful meds.   ;D  In the end she may not even realize that she was in Jail and being punished.   :


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Jun 2007)

House arrest for a teen zillionaire is a frelling joke.  Her house is bigger than the town I live in. An 8X6 may teach her something.  I doubt it, but it might.


----------



## Yrys (10 Jun 2007)

Paris Hilton accepts her sentence

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/6738059.stm


----------



## gaspasser (10 Jun 2007)

Maybe the penance is she has to wear make up made from coffee grounds and skittles?!?!
I say, take away her cell phone, remove the make up and parade in publik {Ron White voice} and make her wear off the rack clothes.  
Like us nermal peples.


Seriously though, is this justice being served or just vengeful "sticking it to the rich chick"? rhetoric?


----------



## GAP (10 Jun 2007)

both


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Jun 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Maybe the penance is she has to wear make up made from coffee grounds and skittles?!?!
> I say, take away her cell phone, remove the make up and parade in publik {Ron White voice} and make her wear off the rack clothes.
> Like us nermal peples.
> 
> ...



There's definitely some "eat the rich" sentiment in my post.  These people already have an over inflated sense of entitlement, based on their last name, ability to catch a football, or playing let's pretend in the movies.  You and I would never get the option to "surrender ourselves to authorities" like the rich folk.  If they want me, they'll just come and get me, no negotiating the terms of my surrender like some defeated Roman general.  'Bout time we level the playing field, and stop treating law breakers based solely on their bank balance.


----------



## geo (10 Jun 2007)

heh,  too bad that county doesn't have a "chain gang" to police the side of the highway.
I can just imagine the paparatzi feeding frenzy!


----------



## Yrys (11 Jun 2007)

Hilton to Walters: I'll no longer 'act dumb'

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/11/paris.hilton.ap/index.html


----------



## beach_bum (12 Jun 2007)

On MSN they were discussing how she is refusing to eat or drink because she is afraid some guard will take a picture of her on the throne.   :


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Hilton to Walters: I'll no longer 'act dumb'



Rightio, you do that and i'll reveal that i'm actually a cleverly disguised Giraffe....I'm waiting Paris and i think i'll be waiting for quite some time.


----------



## dynaglide (12 Jun 2007)

Really though, who's the dumb one?  Paris Hilton, or we who have spent 2 pages talking about her and actually caring about what happens to her...


----------



## geo (12 Jun 2007)

(who said we care?)


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2007)

Hate to revive this thread but you, too, can see if you're as stupid as Paris:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19212788/site/newsweek/

You don't have to do the quiz but the line at the end is worth reading.


----------



## Kirkhill (14 Jun 2007)

OK, enuff's enuff for me.

Most people would apparently have been in and out on this charge in any event.  If they did end up behind bars they would not be a target for "celebrity hunters" - both behind and outside the bars (and apparently on the bench) - wanting to establish a reputation. If their parents came to visit they would not have to endure a gauntlet of idiots with cameras which in turn demands personal security for the parents.

She's 20-something and has screwed up.  Anybody here not screwed up at that age? I for one can be really grateful that there were no cameras around to record those pub crawls I can't remember or the traffic accidents I almost had.

On the other hand....despite being rich to start with....she seems to be smart enough marketing the only thing she has got, herself, that she is making more than beer money.

I'm no fan - too skinny for my taste - but she doesn't deserve this attention.  Either type of attention.


----------



## Teflon (14 Jun 2007)

> she doesn't deserve this attention.  Either type of attention.



If she doesn't want attention in times such this (when she screws up) then she shouldn't have seeked attention at all. Let's face it, she didn't just walk out on the street one day minding her own and the press just decided to pounce on her. If anybody has ever saught the press' attention it's her. Once you have it you can't just flick a switch and turn it off to avoid it's glare when you do an oooopsie!


----------



## Kirkhill (14 Jun 2007)

Fair enough - she did put herself out there.  On the other hand it's all the gawkers that keep her there and make her rich.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (14 Jun 2007)

> If she doesn't want attention in times such this (when she screws up) then she shouldn't have seeked attention at all. Let's face it, she didn't just walk out on the street one day minding her own and the press just decided to pounce on her. If anybody has ever saught the press' attention it's her. Once you have it you can't just flick a switch and turn it off to avoid it's glare when you do an oooopsie!


The world has changed so much in the last few years. Wikipedia and Youtube and all these communication revolutions. We are able to know far to much about celebs. I see the media and the changes in communication as the problem, not Paris. If this was the 1940's or 1960's she would just be another flavour of the month. As to her being famous the demand for these types of celeb stories (who we love but want to see crash and burn) causes the supply.
I for one am sad I know so much about Paris Hilton, a person I have never and will never meet. I feel sorry for both her and our society.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Jun 2007)

I for the most part ignored Paris Hilton. I heard her name over the years here and there on TV. Don't know much about her and don't give a rats f*ck. Maybe if more people had that kind of attitude instead of "needing" to know every minute detail about celebs, then this whole paparrazzi nonsense would just die out. Wishfull thinking on my part.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (14 Jun 2007)

Im with you Armyrick.. I dont know why people care so much about this chick.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Jun 2007)

Likely going to jail will be the best thing anyone did for her. Hopefully she will use the time wisely.


People are curious about her, because she has done nothing to deserve the hype. At least Anglina Jolie has plan and a cause to promote (plus she better looking & smarter) PH should also been forced to do some community service.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jun 2007)

i don't give a winged rodents rectum about her.  It's the inequality I can't stand.  Out for being sick?  Don't jails have doctors any more?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Jun 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Likely going to jail will be the best thing anyone did for her. Hopefully she will use the time wisely.



Yeah.  She'll write a book about her "28 days of sheer hell" and make even more money.  This week her mother was going around trying to see who will pay a $800,000 appearance fee for her Out of Jail party.  Pathetic.  
Paris is getting piled on, because she is a spoiled tool and needs a massive reality check.  If she is getting more of a sentence than Jane Asshat would have, well then she shouldn't have been such an attention seeking whiner.  Plus, a few extra days for all the stuff that she got away with and didn't get prosecuted on couldn't be a bad thing either.  
I hope she gets in a single car MVC on her way home from her jail party and gets drilled for drunk driving again.  I'd love to see the sentence for that one.


----------



## Yrys (24 Jun 2007)

They say she's going to get a few hundred thousands for a tv interview...
I thought criminals couldn't make money from their crimes...


I like the third one...

http://www.cagle.com/news/ParisInPrison/4.asp


----------



## xo31@711ret (24 Jun 2007)

They say she's going to get a few hundred thousands for a tv interview...

Well. that should do for a couplea nites on the town for Paris(ite) Hilton


----------



## observor 69 (24 Jun 2007)

Read 'em and weep.  

http://www.thestar.com/printArticle/228828

  
Larry King lands post-prison Hilton interview
 TheStar.com - entertainment - Larry King lands post-prison Hilton interview

June 23, 2007 
associated press

LOS ANGELES–Paris Hilton's first television interview after her release from jail will be on CNN's Larry King Live, a spokesperson for King said Saturday.

King will conduct an hour-long interview with Hilton on Wednesday, Bridget Leininger said.

CNN's announcement followed word from ABC on Friday that it had turned down an interview with Hilton and an announcement from NBC that it was interested in talking to Hilton but only if she did not request payment.

Leininger did not say if CNN was paying for the interview.

Hilton spokesperson Elliott Mintz did not immediately return a call for comment.

Hilton is still in jail, serving a 45-day sentence for violating probation in an alcohol-related reckless driving case. Sheriff's Department officials announced Friday that they expect to release her sometime Tuesday. They have declined to say exactly when.

Although her sentence was for 45 days, authorities have said all along that with time off for good behaviour and because of crowded jail conditions Hilton was likely to serve only 23 days.

If she is released Tuesday, it will mark the 24th day since she surrendered to jailers after an appearance at the MTV Movie Awards.


----------



## Yrys (24 Jun 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19393171/



> CNN’s announcement followed competition for the interview between ABC and NBC that ended Friday with both networks saying they were no longer interested. Both networks were embarrassed by reports that they were willing to pay the Hilton family for materials related to an interview. CBS said it has never pursued the interview.
> 
> “Larry doesn’t pay for interviews or do ground rules,” Leininger said. The show will air from 9 to 10 p.m. EDT.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jun 2007)

*“Larry doesn’t pay for interviews or do ground rules,” Leininger said. The show will air from 9 to 10 p.m. EDT.*

 :rofl:

Larry King is the softest clown on TV.  He likes everyone and lets them off light.  He also appears to enjoy every single movie that he attends and reviews.   :


----------



## beach_bum (24 Jun 2007)

Why on earth would anyone want to watch an hour of her crying about how terrible the food was and how traumatic not being able to wear make-up or hair extensions was?   :


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Jun 2007)

If it went any longer then an hour it'd be almost as long as her sentance was!
She is SO pissweak, honestly she's 27 years old and acts like a 15 year old girl. At 27 you'd have thought that most people would cop their punishment, especially for drink driving, and do the time. Instead, she screamed for her mummy and had a big whinge. If she has a big sook about it when she gets out i'll be fuming. 
If she was naked i wouldnt say no, but i'd rather give myself a labotomy with a blunt pencil then have to talk to her. I honestly thank God that theres not too many people out there like her, at least not where i'm from.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> honestly she's 27 years old and acts like a 15 year old girl.



Hardly, more like a 12 year old!!



			
				Hale said:
			
		

> If she was naked i wouldnt say no, but i'd rather give myself a labotomy with a blunt pencil then have to talk to her.



And you guys wonder why she's so popular?  ??? Personally, I think she looks (and acts) like a skank and really needs to clean up her act.


----------



## mover1 (25 Jun 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> If she was naked i wouldnt say no,



you realize she is rife with the herpies don't you?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Jun 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> you realize she is rife with the herpies don't you?




and you know this personally?


----------



## Yrys (25 Jun 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> and you know this personally?


----------



## Trooper Hale (25 Jun 2007)

Hey, at least give me some credit for the lobotomy comment, i thought i was being particularly funny there!
I agree that she's a massive skant (We'd call her a "mole" or a "root-rat"). Its disgraceful that a person can be that spoilt and up themselves, yet folks still pay her millions of $ to endorse their products or go to her parties. Like i said, she's 27yrs old! Most people have finished uni, got themselves a job or at least have some direction in their lives. I know that if i'm 27 and still going out every second night, get caught drink driving and get sent to Prison i really need to have a good long look at myself.

Shes a disgrace, and i was just having a craic with the naked comment. COME ON! Blunt pencil!


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jun 2007)

Good grief ( I have always wanted to say that!)!

An hour!

With her clothes on?

I had seen her other 'interview', and it was way over rated by far.

I am over this tart.


Wes


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2007)

How about this.....



			
				Hale said:
			
		

> but i'd rather give myself a labotomy with a blunt pencil a rusty Swiss Army knife a dull spoon an unsharpened crayon then have to talk to her.



 ;D


----------



## Trooper Hale (25 Jun 2007)

Can you imagine, Paris is sitting there in a room, talking about her bloody midget dog, her new car or how something is "Hot", while next to her, average man is smashing a blunt crayon against his head, screaming "MERCY!".
Ah, you've got me in stitches on that one!


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Jun 2007)

I'm against all things "Hollywood" so I'm just loving the fact that her pretty arse is finally (dare I say) hardening up. *yeah right*


----------



## Exarecr (26 Jun 2007)

And there she came. Running,rather, fluttering down the cement incline like so many fashion runways her fame let her use at will. The ditsy,Vally girl shuffle with arms cartwheeling knees knocking and buttucks deeking left to right with grace and speed enough to put most running backs to shame. Yes indeed, the poorest little rich girl in the world is back. My teenage son couldn't,t be happier. Think i will stick with the Tums. Cheers !


----------



## Yrys (26 Jun 2007)

Paris Hilton released from jail

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/6240036.stm


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jun 2007)

I think this article sums the situation up:

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/070626/entertainment/craft_paris_hilton_ban

You won't see Paris Hilton in US magazine this week; editors have had enough 

Tue Jun 26, 9:51 PM

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Paris Hilton gets out of jail Tuesday and she won't be on the cover of US Weekly on Friday? 

How, short of the Apocalypse, is this possible? "When it came down to it, the staff and I felt what I believe a lot of people in America are feeling. Which is just enormous Paris fatigue," US Weekly editor Janice Min said Tuesday. 

As a result, Hilton not only won't be on the cover, there won't even be a mention of her in the magazine. 

"I don't think," Min joked, "we even mention the city of Paris." 

That was no easy task, she said, adding US Weekly editors had to comb carefully through every beauty story and every fashion item to make sure there wasn't an offhand mention of the hotel heiress somewhere. 

The Associated Press put in place a similar Hilton moratorium for a week earlier this year, just to see what would happen. 

As it turned out, the celebutante didn't do much that was of interest to anyone that week. Certainly she didn't get out of jail and get chased across town by a pack of Hilton-hungry photographers. 

Still, Min expects her magazine will do just fine without her. Hilton, she said, has become such a mainstream media staple "that in many ways her time with US Weekly has moved on." 

So look instead for an US Weekly cover photo Friday of Tom Cruise's baby and inside the magazine a dozen pages of other Hollywood babies. 

Which raises the question, what would US Weekly do if Paris Hilton had a baby? 

"That will elevate her, probably, back onto the cover," Min said with a laugh.  

No doubt that mag is now blacklisted.


----------



## Yrys (28 Jun 2007)

Paris Hilton on 'Larry King Live' Here is a transcript of the show:

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/27/king.hilton.transcript/index.html


----------



## observor 69 (28 Jun 2007)

Your smile for the day   http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/article/230326


This jailbird sings off-key
 TheStar.com - entertainment - This jailbird sings off-key

June 28, 2007 
Vinay Menon

9 p.m.: Larry King begins his exclusive by asking Paris Hilton a provocative question: "Why are you doing this interview?" The glamorous ex-con bats her fake eyelashes and replies, "I consider you an icon." Oh my, this could get ugly!

9:03: Paris talks about her 8x10 cell. It had a "metal bunkbed," "a toilet" and "a little metal desk." Perfect for writing little mental notes.

9:04: Jailhouse cuisine is "horrible." Poor Paris was forced to eat "mystery meat" and "jail slop." What, no sea bass? No filet mignon? This is an outrage!

9:05: "I wore the orange jumpsuit just like everybody else," says Paris, somewhat stunned by her own revelation.

9:06: "God does make everything happen for a reason," says Paris, as God reacts with a puzzled, "Say what?"

9:07: We learn Paris read a lot of books and fan mail while locked up, including notes from soldiers in Iraq. Hard to believe the war is going so poorly.

9:11: "The whole idea of being in jail is really scary," says Paris, adding the sky is blue and poor people dress kinda weird.

9:12: What? She had to talk to visitors from behind glass? What kind of jail was this?

9:13: "I will never drink and drive again," says Paris. Larry nods and suggests she call a limo the next time she's craving a take-out burger. You know, like we all do.

9:14: Paris smiles and promises to "follow all the laws." Good thing stupidity isn't a criminal offence.

9:15: Paris opens up about her claustrophobia, panic attacks, anxiety attacks, not eating and not sleeping. Ironically, Larry appears to have drifted asleep.

9:17: In jail, Paris meditated, wrote in her journal and pretended she was in her "special place." Funny, millions of viewers have just gone to their special places.

9:23: Says Paris: "I think in life everyone makes mistakes." Right. She just makes a lot of them.

9:24: Oh lord, she's now reading from her prison journal. Something about adversity, the process, the journey, blah blah blah, a new beginning. Hallmark? Any job openings?

9:25: Thought-bubble over Larry's head: "Kid, you are really dumb."

9:27: Asked what she doesn't like about herself, Paris says her voice, like, when she gets nervous. Damn, just lost the office pool.

9:31: Paris says she has attention deficit disorder. She also doesn't like booze, nor does she like drugs. What, you were expecting honesty tonight? 

9:35: More ADD talk. Lots of awkward pauses. This interview has certainly lived down to all expectations. I wish I had ADD so I could change the channel.

9:41: Sensing this interview is going nowhere fast, Larry asks about other female celebutantes.

9:43: "I consider myself normal," says Paris, winking her third eye.

9:44: Paris says she wouldn't harm the paparazzi. Because that could be illegal, right? 

9:48: Paris says she ordered a Bible while in jail. She thought the menu said, "Bicycle."

9:49: "I've always been religious," she adds, as lighting strikes across the planet. 

9:49: On her mugshot, Larry says, "I've seen worse." "Thank you," coos Paris. Larry? Could you at least start referring to her as 9818783 to liven this thing up?

9:50: Paris was strip-searched and it wasn't anything like the home videos she used to make.

9:52: More from her prison journal. I'm too bored to repeat it.

9:58: Larry asks her to name her favourite Bible passage. Silence. Says Paris, "I don't have a favourite."


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jun 2007)

The only good thing about the interview is that Michael Moore got bumped from Larry King for it.  ;D


----------



## GAP (28 Jun 2007)

+1


----------



## Yrys (28 Jun 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The only good thing about the interview is that Michael Moore got bumped from Larry King for it.  ;D



hehe, I was wondering how he reaCted to be bump by HER  ;D ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jun 2007)

He went on The Daily Show and whined about it to John Stewart.


----------



## Yrys (28 Jun 2007)

;D If anyone has EVER a link to a video of that, PLEASE post  !


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Jul 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The only good thing about the interview is that Michael Moore got bumped from Larry King for it.  ;D



True enough, no doubt he will now make a movie about the evil leaders of Hollywood who are attemping to ruin him.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jul 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ;D If anyone has EVER a link to a video of that, PLEASE post  !



Here you go...........Paris Hilton Interview: The Highlights http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5yGrKL3ICU


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2007)

This oxygen thief doesn't deserve 5 pages here. :boring:


----------



## Yrys (2 Jul 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Here you go...........Paris Hilton Interview: The Highlights http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5yGrKL3ICU



Thanks, but I was NOT refering to PH, but to Michael Moore whining about beeing displace from Larry King...



> He went on The Daily Show and whined about it to John Stewart.



ADD: found it : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZRzJZ1skeI


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jul 2007)

Oops, here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZRzJZ1skeI  It starts at about 1:04 into the video.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> This oxygen thief doesn't deserve 5 pages here. :boring:



This applies equally to both of them. :


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jul 2007)

recceguy, I agree.


----------



## joonrooj (2 Jul 2007)

Enjoy 
http://www.break.com/index/jay-leno-interviews-paris-hilton.html

EDIT:
thank you mod


----------



## FascistLibertarian (2 Jul 2007)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/25788/


----------



## Yrys (26 Sep 2007)

I wonder what the Rwandais will think of her ( I presume she's not know over ther) IF she goes there.
I wonder what she will said of the accomodations over there.

Paris to visit Rwanda as part of post-jail effort

Hilton says she wants to bring attention to what people can do to help



> NEW YORK - Paris Hilton plans to visit Rwanda as part of her post-jail commitment to use her celebrity status to bring attention to social causes.
> 
> “I’ll be going in November, after I get back from filming my movie,” she tells E! Online in a story posted Tuesday on the Web site. “There’s so much need in that area, and I feel like if I go, it will bring more attention to what people can do to help,” Hilton says.The 26-year-old hotel heiress-actress vowed to use her fame to bring attention to social causes after serving a 23-day jail sentence earlier this year for violating probation in an alcohol-related reckless driving case.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2007)

*“I’ll be going in November, after I get back from filming my movie,” she tells E! Online*

Forget Rwanda, she's making another movie?  Run for your lives!!!!


----------



## Old Sweat (26 Sep 2007)

"I'm going to save the starving children, or get my nails done."

(Made-up quote for the literal-minded.)


----------



## ZBM2 (27 Sep 2007)

This subject does not belong in Army.ca. Moderator throw is out before I vomit.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Oct 2007)

ZBM2 said:
			
		

> This subject does not belong in Army.ca. Moderator throw is out before I vomit.



Lighten up, Francis.  That's why it's in Radio Chatter.  If you can believe it, sometimes Army people talk about things that aren't in the Army.  I know, it's crazy!  8)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Oct 2007)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> "I'm going to save the starving children, or get my nails done."
> 
> (Made-up quote for the literal-minded.)



Well they thought of the childern and they have taken them from her, that's really sad, when the mom can't keep it together to look after her own kids.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Oct 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Well they thought of the childern and they have taken them from her, that's really sad, when the mom can't keep it together to look after her own kids.



You're getting your airheads mixed up there old buddy. That was Britany Spears who lost the custody battle.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Oct 2007)

All those bubbleheads look alike to me..... ;D


----------

